# Eton and ScanSpeak



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a pair of Eton Symphony 7s that are actively crossed over but my center channel is a ScanSpeak Rediscovery (Madisound) and I want them to match. So I'm having new baffles cut and getting some 18W4531's. I will be using them for the midwoofers of my R/Ls and the Eton ceramic/magnesium tweeter for the highs. They will be actively crossed over at 1700Hz with a 24db/octave (do not take into account the roll-off of the drivers) crossover (which might change after measurement) using my miniDSPs. My center measures best with this crossover configuration. I've never run across this combination so it is an adventure! I really do love the sound of both the Eton tweeters and the ScanSpeaks.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Speaker design is as much about getting smooth and consistent / flat off axis response as it is about getting clean on-axis response.

Especially when using different drivers, but in general, the key to a good center channel is to get smooth off axis response. Just measure and trial, measure and trial!

If you've still got time to pick a tweeter, I think the seas DXT makes a perfect tweeter for a center because of how well it promotes a smooth power response :T


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

The center sounds very good both on and off axis, it uses a ScanSpeak Discovery Tweeter as in the Rediscovery kit. As for the L/R, it remains to be seen (and heard). I sit in the sweet spot and seldom have company and when I do we sit in the adjacent dining room and the sound with the drivers I have now is good even there. I will consider doing some off axis tests but it isn't that high on my list. After all these speakers are just for me.

P.S. First arrival flat frequency response IS MORE IMPORTANT than non-first arrival. IMHO


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got word that my new ScanSpeak drivers and cut baffles are on their way back to me. I'm really eager. I also just got some 8" speaker stands that sit on top of my subs. The Eton's sound brighter when mounted below ear level. I think I prefer the sound but in a couple of days that won't matter as I'll have the new midwoofers mounted in their place and that will require some crossover changes that will along with changed driver characteristics change the sound quality. Thank goodness for the easily configured miniDSPs.


----------

